# Downtown last night..... What an adventure! LOL



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, Well planned a trip with Big Daddy and Dixie Chicken for last night. I managed to get out of work an hour early. Times were set and moving to schedule. I got home hooked the boat up and ran to the basement ot grab some baits I made this week to run tonight. I reached up to turn the light on over the workbench and thats when it happened! I hang my baits above the workbench. When I reached up for the light it got me! A treble hook in the back of my right tricep! Of coarse I am right handed. I called Dixie and said there may be a time change. I was thinking about an ER visit. I looked it over and thought about the co-pay. LOL I decided to push it thru. I started to push it and was suprised how hard it was to do. I had to go 1/2" further to exit out. After all my body parts got done purkering up after the first attempt. I ripped it thru. [email protected]#$%^&* LOL I snipped it off at the shank and wormed it thru the rest of the way. LOL I called Dixe up and he answered "911" I said we are back on schedule. Here is a nice pic!










We got out and could hear on the radio the bite was on! It sounded like "viper" and "blue dolphin" were putting the screws to them. We had a slow start but got our pattern going. Jig called and asked if we had anymore room in the boat. He had a long ride up from Youngstown. I told him to come. He had three fish boated with several others getting off. We picked up Bob and headed back out. Dixie hit this 10-1/2lber! He has got that "look what I got" look. What a nice fish!










We followed that up with another 10-1/4lber right after that. The weather started to go downhill. Carl had a heck of cold going. I could tell the cold air was tearing him up. He never complained one time. We headed in at 11 as the weather took a hard dive. We got 8 in the boat. What is that commercial that goes........."and twins". Here is a pic of bookend 10 lbers. Carl and Larry










Here is the crew with the fish.










I felt bad that Jig came up and only got to fish for 2 hrs. I asked if wanted to go back out and try to find some calmer water behind the breakwall. He said yes and we headed back out. Ironically the weather was getting better. We got into some fish again. we went 12 for 12 on walleyes and 1 for 2 for steelies. I got my personal best of 10lbs 6oz on one of my homemade baits.










We got off the water at 3:15. We ended up with 20 eyes one steelie for the night.

A funny story. Bob and I thought we only needed one more fish to get the 12. The last one took over an hour to get. We hooked up and as we netted it another rod went off. We boated that one and I tossed it back thinking it was 13. We got in and it was only 11. LOL Called it a sacrifice or good carma. A small price to pay for good friends, good fishing, and good health. There is nothing like alot of laughs and smiles at the end of hard work week. We ended up with 3 fish over ten pounds and two over 8lbs. I will remember this one for a very very long time.





















Nice to meet you "mysterics" I hope you got some nice perch today.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey one other small thing. It seems those big fish are starting to heat up for the upcoming tournament. Still a week away but it is going to peak at the right time. We did see several shore fish caught off 72nd on a pass by. If you think you have any interest in fishing the three week tourney check out this thread. It is open to shore and boat fisherman. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=81156

Take everyone
John


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Awesome Trip report.
Sounds like a great trip!

I am so glad I have never hooked myself that bad.
That just gives me the creeps.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

One of the best trips up there Ive had! To pull 12 out of 12 eyes in 3 hours was WILD!!!!!!!!!:B It took a half hour to get all the rods out. Everytime we set two one went off. After netting a couple you had to start over again. Tough work in a good chop. 
OH YA! Dont mind the lure Larry has. He just hung it on there to make me feel good.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice work on the eye's...! Me thinks it's time for a "Clap on...Clap off"...!  

Good work on those :B fish.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report John. Nice Fish! The hook wound will be a reminder of a good evening of fishing.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

great job tigger you got them better than we did. We stayed out till 1030 and had a good night is that a firetiger husky on the one fish. I was wondering where you went on the radio never heard from you after the ripstick and renosky fish i think at about 9. Good job guys it was fun out there nice talkin to you on the radio. Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Way to go guys. John, that has to be a great feeling getting those fish on some baits that you made. Great job.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

It was a great trip to say the least. John's baits just keep on knocking them dead! Glad you didnt let a little hook in the arm hold you back. 
Carl was kind of quite with his cold so we let him hold the bigger fish.

Just to clear things up when John "TWINS" he meant the fish. I get a lot of people that confuse me with "Big Daddy". I can understand this but just so you know Carl has the full Gotee.

Thanks again John
DC


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sweet....is all i can say. im thinking "ouch" that EWG hook cost about a buck. thanks for the report. looked like a great ride. can you hint on your program? i cant get up until tuesday and cant wait.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

EZ
PM sent
DC


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Ezbite huskys and bombers 20 to 30 back and renoskies 40 back took all of are fish pink glass and firetiger were good speed was 1.5 -1.7 good luck Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job one those pigs. there is the double mint twins, but the song was from a beer comercial.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Good Report Great pictures.I always carry sidecutters after sticking myself on the lake like you did.You are right pushing it thru is the way to go but skin is like shoe leather.


----------



## tfranjesh (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow....Nice fish! Did you fish Edgewater or 72nd?

Tom


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

72 Tom.
DC


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

After handling all those fish my hands hurt. Fish slim isnt skin/cut friendly. Wore a set of neoprem gloves to clean them up! Wands stay warm and slim free! Glad I got to meet up with you guys. Cant wait to do it again and again...


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

ah!!! rub it in why dontcha!!!!!!those are some awesome fish!!!! great job guys! those baits of yours are amazing john


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good Job John!!! I am glad it was just a Walleye bait imbedded, if it was one of your STELLAR MUSKY baits that I like so much, amputation may have been an option!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It was a great night, cold and all.  

Fishing with TIGGER, Dixie Chicken is always fun, and with Jig along, it was that much more. Thanks guys for the great trip.

Got in by 1AM and was up with the sun to head to PA to fish with Chaunc and his pals. Walt (Prez) caught two nice crappies, I missed all my hits but still caught the cold! 

That nite bite fishing is HUGE fun. When the boards take off, it's very exciting...

Blue Dolphin, good to talk with you. Meisterics, good to see you too. I know we'll be back!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's a shot of TIGGER's hand crafted walleye baits... THEY WORK!!! The action on those jointed plugs is great John. I have a great name for that one... BOOGEY-MAN!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's a couple shots of Dixie... Every time a board dropped back, so did his jaw!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome night guys... Even though I'm sick as can be, it was still better than sitting at home dreaming. Dr. Erie came through on the prescription FOR SURE.

I'm off all week, so if you head out, lemme know! I have a few nights the wife works, but if schedules allow....


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

SWEEET, thats what I like to see. Thanks


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Good job guys. Steve (viper205) and I were right buy you guys and whacked em good. Thursday night we had better size the biggest was close to 9# which of course Blue dolphin caught, somethings never change. Just got back from Huron, which was a muddy super rough mess. But still decent fishing. A great three days on Erie. Tigger I need some of your muskie baits for my tournaments on St. Clair pm me please i want to buy some. Go get em boys its on. Later Scott.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes that was alot of fun guys.

Sorry about leaving the details out. I wrote the thread the first time with them in it and had whole thread got deleted when I went to add another pic.

The yellows and greens worked well. Blues worked later in the night also. The clear glass minnow kicked butt on the second half. We started to run the baits at 20 and up and it was slow at the start. Heard Viper and blue dolphin getting them deeper. lengthened leads and it helped. Later in the night the 20 foot back range got hot. It seemed when the waves kicked up the fish dropped down just a bit. As it calmed again the leads went to 15 back and helped. We got fish all over from the east end to out front and even outside the outer wall. We would loose them and have to find them at another spot. When we came in at 3 am you would not have believed how many fish that were crashing bait inside the marina! Alot of them. Saw like 6 break water! I would have liked to have casted the opening at the narrowest point of the inlet. I think it would have been really really good.

One other side note. At the end we needed that last fish. I wanted to try one last spot. Too far to troll. I sped up to 4.5 mph with the lines still in. Man did we have a rod go screaming! The fish got off. I sure hope that wasn't a walleye. I bet it was a steelie! 

Carl I like that name. And so it is writen............. "Boogey Man" it is! LOL










Luredaddy......... I am glad it wasn't any 7/0 hooks......... I would have had to push thru my shoulder! LOL

Steve I will see what I can come with. Of coarse I will have to go with you on that trip! LOL I haven't fished up there yet.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

AWespme catch but that is not how to get a hook out! OWWW! Get yourself a pice of stout mono about 12-18" and loop the middle of it into the bend of the hook,press the eye down to the skin,pull the mono till it just comes tight and then YANK!. You won't even feel it,I swear! You'd've needed some help to get yours out but I'm tellin' ya,it ALWAYS works and is pretty much painless. The trick is to go out the way you came in and it's the only way. I've pulled hooks up to 3/0 w/ this method and it works every time...unless ya got multiple barbs in,never done that one yet ,thank God,TC1


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

TIGGER said:


>


This "Boogey Man" is a great looking bait...Hell, if I were a walleye, I'd eat that sucker...!  

Nice work on that bait...very, very nice detail, pretty awesome.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I have self removed 2 hooks the way Tigger did just this past summer.It is pretty well painless pushing it back thru the skin.When you are alone you need to keep it simple.I have had great success using the push thru method.Unless you could demo the mono method to my satisfaction I will pass on trying to pull it back thru the same hole.Just my opinion!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Hook,
His baits are awsome to say the least. The first night we ran them I told him they were to nice to fish. They caught fish right from the start! 

Hey Tigger why don't you post another picture of "Picasso". Hook & Book will love that one.

Larry


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Donkey and tall cool one, I hear on the hook thing. I will have that stuff ready to go next time! 

The bait thing is just a hobby to have fun with my favorite thing..... The "night walleye" bite. I don't have visions of the next big lure king. Just alot of fun and rewarding to do as a hobby. Like growing your own garden.
The top one in the pic is the one we came up for the name "picasso" he painted that way LOL It started this whole crazy thing. LOL










If the bottom one looks like it has a stencil of a palm tree you may be right! You never know what you can find in the hobby section. LOL


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll take 6 of the picasso. 3 of them i would like a pink stripe on the belly. Thats when they go into mass production of course. Are they wood or composite and can you make deep divers.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

TIGGER said:


>


Wow, these are very impressive...! Dude, you are the Picasso of do-it-your-self lure making.  Thanks for posting the pic's...and thank you Dixie for urging him to post them...! Now, I'll have a half dozen of each...!  And No, I'm not kidding...!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Your welcome Hook,

Now I should tell you that I'm the exclusive retailer for these lures and they won't be cheap!

I wish LOL!!!
DC


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

We will be the test dumbies!! :T


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

TIGGER:

That is real beautiful work, I'd run them "sweeties" first chance I get!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Vir,

I just talked with John and he said you'll have to through his one and only retailer. ME.

DC


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Dixie Chicken said:


> Vir,
> 
> I just talked with John and he said you'll have to through his one and only retailer. ME.
> 
> DC


Sounds like a deal to me! How can I refuse!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm the bush pusher, you cold be the $%^^&# (another name for cat) Pusher! 

ha!


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Awesome lures,pics, & trip. Congrats. Sorry you had to "pay your dues" with the "hookup"-OUCH!!!! Never really tried the "night bite" up there. I think I will give it a go when I come up this coming Mon-Wed.. CONGRATS again,on an awesome trip. I'm with the other guys,I'll take 6 of each-LOL. Steve


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh Man!! What could have been!!
Too bad we left just as the bite was starting.
Our group didnt stop perch jerking early enough and were a bit worn out.

should have gave up a few more details big daddy!!


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

I heard that Tigger was hard at work designing his new color.....Dixie Chicken.

Ahhhhhhh, another Sheephead bait!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Stop it..................
DC


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just got internet back up so i'm late posting,but kudos on a great trip.hard to beat a night like that:B 
btw,forget pushing the hook through.
use the ol' misfit removal method.remove hook from bait,grab hook with needle nose and rip it back out the way it went in.hurts too much to push through all that meat,LOL.believe me,it's quicker, doesn't hurt as bad and leaves no bigger hole than when it went in.more than one fishing partner has seen me perform that operation a few times and can testify to it's effectiveness
the best part is you don't ruin a good hook


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

i agree, i was out monday night by myself on the horseshoe in the rain and for the first time got a large hook all the way in. i had been reading this post and tried to push it out through my thumb, but couldn't get a good grip on the hook and was worried that i wouldn't be able to snip it off so i gave it a 3 count and yanked it back out the way it went in. a new adventure in pain and a lot of bleeding, but not too bad.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I do have a "Dixie Chicken" in the works! LOL I can't figure out how to get the feathers to stick!

I felt bad last night. A fella had his dog out there and they landed a fish and got the got stuck in its nose. "Selffish" did a good job helping cut the bait free for the fella's. It was buried deep. I hope everything went well. That was 11:30 last night.

Man was it slow last night. Only got one in the boat and lost 2 others. Thats fishing. It makes you really appreciate when the bite is hot. 

Bush Pusher. ........ nice talking to you. We have some fishing to do together!
John


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

John,
You'll need to paint the feathers on. 
Larry


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

"use the ol' misfit removal method.remove hook from bait,grab hook with needle nose and rip it back out the way it went in.hurts too much to push through all that meat"
I beg to differ on the pain.Once you penetrate the skin there are no nerves in the meat.At least in my fingers.When I push the hook back thru and cut the barb I end up with a pin prick of blood and an easily healed wound.Although I would recommend that you keep a pair or Quality side cutters on board.Sometimes you cannot get close enough to the skin with needle nose,the hook gets in the way.
Trust me I have much experience.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Trust me I have much experience


same here.mucho experience.how do you think i got a name like "misfit"? 
i've tried pushing them through,but in most cases my method works great.just like that string trick but without the string,LOL.only leaves a hole no bigger than what was already there.only time i've cut the barb and back them out is when they totally penetrated and the barb was already out the other side.that one really bled,LOL.
maybe toad is right about me being numb.maybe i don't have any nerves anywhere in my fingers


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Tom, Now you know how those seagulls feel when you remove the hooks from them.  I also thought that Mrs. Preacherman said no more solo trips after your previous incident. Please be extra cautious out there when be yourself.


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

Fishin Musician said:


> I heard that Tigger was hard at work designing his new color.....Dixie Chicken.
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, another Sheephead bait!


Sounds Good i hope it's ready by spring time when the Sheephead are thick while trolling


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Don't make me come over there...........


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hardwork said:


> Sounds Good i hope it's ready by spring time when the Sheephead are thick while trolling


hahaha...oh im sure it will be done..Larry's always ready for sheepfest

"Dixiechicken"-Larry isnt that some kinda southern Cajun sheephead??


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

donkey, what are side cutters? trust me i wasn't trying to be a manly man. just couldn't get enough leverage to push it through and the way it went in i didn't know if the barb would come through. and *******, i was fishing the horseshoe because the gulls were too thick along the walls. and what, my wife has spies out there now waiting to rat me out? anyway she doesn't seem to mind when i go to 72nd alone hmm maybe she knows i'm worth more dead than alive. seriously, would enjoy meeting up with folks. i go to 72nd, edgewater, lorain and huron. monday is usually my only day.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

http://www.coastaltool.com/cgi-bin/...ng.htm?L+coastest+bwts1072ff6f076f+1195156015
They are the ones at the top of page in this link


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks donkey, i have some nice needle nose pliers, but the snipper is all the way down at the bottom. those look like they would cut neat and quick


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

by the way did get one nice walleye on a mooneye minnow off the small horseshoe by the water outlet. also picked up 4 or 5 really nice jumbo perch. i throw out a crappie rig with minnows. last year i got 4 walleye including my biggest, a 9.5lb, that way. the perch much be out there, because i get cleaned a lot. it'shard to catch every nibble when casting. also would love to get out night trolling. i do exactly as i'm told and the captain is always right. someone gave me a 19' sea ray this past august after i did her husband's funeral. did fine, but like you all say, when it is dark and cold all kinds of bad things could happen. would like to learn, though. thanks


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I had an issue with needle nose when I tried to cut the hook near the shank,the plier part kept closing around the treble and would not let me cut the hook.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Preacherman, after watching a show this summer, and the sidecutters pretty much saved the day, I went to Walmart and bought 5 pair, for about $2 each. I put one pair in each boat(2) and one in each tackle bag(3) in case I was doing a different type of fishing or fishing from the other boat. Now I always have a pair on hand, whether fishing for perch, or at the river fishing from the dam. Just an idea. Hopefully, I never need them to cut a hook!!


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

thank you gentlemen. went to my friendly neighborhood marc's and got one pair for the boat and one for the bag. $1.88 each. cheap insurance. hope i don't need em, but sound like something good to have on hand.


----------

